# WD Festplatte "Current Pending Sector Count"



## -FA- (15. Oktober 2019)

Moin Leute,

ich habe an meinem älteren PC seid einigen Tagen ein Problem. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass eine meiner Festplatten nur sehr langsam reagiert und an einigen Stellen Dateien nicht mehr lesen kann. Versuche ich diese zu kopieren, friert sich der gesamte Windows-Explorer ein.  Schlimmer noch, viele Dateien im einstelligen KB-Bereich werden gar nicht mehr angezeigt. Diese tauchen dann als Dateifetzen urplötzlich nach dem Kopiervorgang im anderen Laufwerk wieder auf. 

Jetzt habe ich die vergangenen Tage mal Crystal-Disk Info drüber laufen lassen, da kam direkt ein Alarm mit "Vorsicht". Die Platte hat aktuell 2163 schwebende Sektoren, engl. "current pending sector count". Die Zahl hat sich anfangs erhöht, ist jetzt aber bei diesem Wert stehen geblieben. Jetzt ist die Frage, was sagt mir dieser Parameter genau? Ist hier nur das Dateisystem beschädigt, dass ggf. Dateien nicht mehr gelesen werden können oder bahnt isch da sogar ein Hardwaredefekt an?


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

schwebende Sektoren  zeigt  mir  Crystal-Disk Info bei meinem Notebook auch an und  es läuft  sehr zuverlässig  
 ich glaube Crystal-Disk Info  kann man nicht trauen ?

besorgt  dir  mal hdtune HD Tune - PC-WELT  las da mal die gesamte HDD durch laufen ,
wenn keine Roten Felder  angezeigt   werden ist  alles so weit ok  
Chekdisk würde  ich aber  trotzdem mal machen also die beiden oberen pro Laufwerk .


----------



## fotoman (16. Oktober 2019)

Google wäre Dein Freund gewesen:
Was tun bei „aktuell schwebenden Sektoren“? | c't Magazin

Es ist genau das, was Du in exorbitant hoher Zahl ja schon erlebst: Sektoren, die nicht gelesen werden können.

Da Du schon Datenfehler hast, würde ich die Platte erst einmal komplett formatieren, und zwar ohne Schnellformatierung. Das kann halt je nach HDD-Größe viele Stunden dauern. Danach sollte Dir aber CDI das ausgeben, was Heise beschrieben hat.

Ob Du dann mit den ausgelagerten Sektoren (oder wie auch immer CDI den reallocated sector count übersetzen mag) leben möchtest oder die Platte bei der extrem hohen Anzahl an schwenden Sektoren überhaupt noch nutzen willst, musst Du selber entscheiden. Das mag auch von den SMART-Werten nach dem Formatieren abhängen. U.U. ist dann alles wieder ok und Du hast die Platte vorher nur falsch behandelt (Magnetfelder, viele Jahre ungenutzt im Schrank gelagert usw.)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen eine 3 TB Platte mit bedeutend weniger Fehlern entsorgt, obwohl sie nach diversen (rein spaßeshalber durchgeührten) Rettungsversuchen mit h2testw keine Datenfehler mehr hatte, in den SMART Werten aber einige ausgelagerte Sektoren hatte. Bei einer 8-16 TB Platte hätte ich wohl anders entschieden, je nach Anzahl der SMART-Meldungen.

Ja, ein Backlup must Du Dank der defekten Daten schon haben, falls jemand auf die Idee kommen sollte. Aber klar, Du kannst auch vorher noch versuchen, ein weiteres Backup anlegen, falls noch ein paar Daten lesbar sind.



colormix schrieb:


> schwebende Sektoren  zeigt  mir  Crystal-Disk  Info bei meinem Notebook auch an und  es läuft  sehr zuverlässig
> ich glaube Crystal-Disk Info  kann man nicht trauen ?


Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass -FA- bereits massenweise reale Datenfehler hat? Damit betreffen die 2163 bereits als nicht lesbar identifizierte Sektoren nicht nur derzeit ungenutzte Sektoren.


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

ja habe  ich deswegen  mal mit Chekdisk versuchen ,
lese/schreib Fehler  habe ich z.b. keine , 
die  Web Seite  deinen  Link kenne  ich schon lange und  konnte das nicht  lösen .

Ob diese System Tools auch immer  die  Platte den Status  Richtig auslesen ist  was  anders ? 
Die schwebende Sektoren  hatte ich von anfang an  nach dem  Neu kauf und  die  zahl ist immer gleich .
Ist  übriges auch eine WD Älteres Modell von  2012.
Crystal-Disk   direkt ein Alarm mit "Vorsicht" das  hatte ich auch Unnötige Panik mache das  war.


----------



## NBLamberg (16. Oktober 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Da Du schon Datenfehler hast, würde ich die Platte erst einmal komplett formatieren, und zwar ohne Schnellformatierung. Das kann halt je nach HDD-Größe viele Stunden dauern.


Das was Du meinst ist eine LowLevel Formatierung und da war ich noch Kind als das angewendet wurde, damals wurden damit die nicht mehr benutzbaren Sektoren einfach totgelegt. Heute werden die Festplatten nur noch gelöscht bzw. mit nullen überschrieben und damit ändert sich Nichts an der Situation und das Problem wird weiterhin bestehen. Also spar Dir lieber die Unendlische Geschichte und kauf Dir eine Neue.

Wie wird eine Low-Level-Formatierung einer SATA- oder ATA/IDE-Festplatte durchgefuehrt? | Seagate Support Deutschland

1 Versuch hast Du noch! Wechsele mal die SATA Kabel aus, ich hatte das nämlich mal da durch.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2019)

Daten sichern und Platte wechseln.
Datensicherung notfalls wegen der Lesefehler als Image mit ddrescue machen. 

Kabelfehler werden unter CRC angezeigt. Sektoren sind immer ein internes Problem.


----------



## fotoman (16. Oktober 2019)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Heute werden die Festplatten nur noch gelöscht bzw. mit nullen überschrieben und damit ändert sich Nichts an der Situation und das Problem wird weiterhin bestehen. Also spar Dir lieber die Unendlische Geschichte und kauf Dir eine Neue.


Prickeld, Herr Hardwareentwickler. Nachdem ich selber (wohl im Gegnsatz zu Dir) keine Firmware für HDDs entwickele, weiss ich natürlich nicht, warum meine Platte nach dem Formatieren keine schwebenden Sektoren mehr hatte, sondern nur ein paar ausgelagerte. Scheint wohl daran zu liegen, dass die Firmware beim Überschreiben der Sektoren exakt nichts tut.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2019)

Bloß werden die defekten Sektoren nicht weniger und können dann jederzeit Bereiche mit Daten treffen, wie es jetzt schon beim TE der Fall ist.

@TE: Kannst du bitte mal einen aktuellen Screenshot von CDI hochladen?


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

LowLevel Formatierung dauert  je nach Größe  der  HDD viele  Stunden vielleicht auch  einen ganzen Tag ?   nur  mal so nebenbei .


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2019)

Vorher müssen eh die Daten gesichert werden. Denn nach der LowLevel-Formatierung ist natürlich alles weg.


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

Mit Sichern sind  ja  viele  überfordert , 
meinst  Sektor  für Sektor sichern dabei werden aber  auch Fehler mit  gesichert 
Wie  Alt seine HDD ist und wie die behandelt  wurde  kann aber  auch abschätzen was  sein könnte,
meine  Älteste  1 TB ist  eine Hitachi 11 Jahre Alt  die  steckt   im Linux PC und läuft  immer  noch  perfekt .

Was  von viele heute  ignoriert  wird    was  wir  in der  Ausbildung  gelernt haben    was sich bis  heute bei   HDDs nicht  geändert hat ,  im laufenden  betrieb   keine  starken Erschütterungen aussetzten , egal ob  das nun im  PC verbaut  ist oder als   Ext. HDD  daneben  liegt, wer  das  nicht  kann oder  will sollte sich  eine SSD zu legen da ist das egal .


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2019)

Die Fehler lassen sich wahrscheinlich nicht mit sichern. Die Stellen bleiben meistens unlesbar. 
Es geht darum das zu retten, was noch lesbar ist.

Es sind auch schon Platten nach einem Monat ausgefallen.


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es sind auch schon Platten nach einem Monat ausgefallen.



Dann waren die schon vorher kaputt  unsachgemäßer  Transport.
Bei der Sektor für Sektor wird der Datenträger so kopiert wie er ist 
mit Fehlern  und  z.b.  auch der Kopierschutz ,
die Fehler kann man später wieder reparieren das ist ja nicht so schlimm .


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2019)

Was willst du denn kopieren, wenn sich nichts lesen lässt? 

Viel Spaß beim reparieren von einzelnen Bytes:
Oder kannst du mir sagen, welches Byte da stand, wenn da jetzt beim Lesen 
00
ausgeben wird.

Da hast du schon bei einem Byte 256 Möglichkeiten. Bei einem einzelnen Sektor mit 512 Byte sind es dann 512^256 (~ 10^690).

Wenn du den Inhalt von ganzen Sektoren richtig raten kannst, solltest du dich gleich mal bei Zitis bewerben.


----------



## -FA- (16. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Auf den Artikel wie oben genannt bin ich auch gestoßen, nur richtig schlau wurde ich daraus eben auch nicht. Also gesichert ist das ganze Gott sei dank schon auf einer externen NAS. Das habe ich schon vor längerem gemacht und gestern noch die neu hinzugekommene Daten auch noch rauskopiert. Bei der defekten Platte handelt es sich um ein internes Laufwerk. Anbei mal der Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (17. Oktober 2019)

ich würde  erst  mal das einfachste versuchen  Voll Formatieren LW : L
die   anderen  sicherheitshalber  alles mit  Scandisk,
das  komplizierte kann man ja später  machen wenn das einfache  nichts gebraucht  hat .


----------



## bastian123f (17. Oktober 2019)

Man kann es ja mal versuchen. Bringen wird es wahrscheinlich nichts und vertrauen würde ich der Platte dann schon gleich nicht mehr. 
Bei meiner Samsung war es das gleiche. Leistungseinbruch+ Schwebende Sektoren. Hat nichts gebracht. Die Zeit hätte ich mir gleich sparen können, denn am Schluss ist es eine neue geworden.


----------



## colormix (17. Oktober 2019)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Man kann es ja mal versuchen. Schwebende Sektoren .



Schwebende Sektoren 2 habe ich bei einem  meinem PC auch 
deswegen verfalle ich nicht  gleich in unnötiger   Panik ,
  das  hat der seit anfang an  und der läuft gut , 
das eine Windows Tool oder wenn ich bei Auslogics Disk Defrag  auf HDD Status gehe zeigt mir Alles  im Grünen Bereich an ,
das kann bei ihm auch ein Oberflächen Filesystem Fehler  sein  z.b. bei LW L,  was man mit Voll Format oder Scann Disk wieder weg bekommt .

Auf meinem Notebook zeigt dieses ominöse Tool Crystal-Disk  i/o Fehler 230 an, obwohl die HDD gesteckt  ist und auch das NB Fehlerfrei läuft.
Was er  sonst noch versuchen kann wenn das nicht hilft ,
das gesamte Festplatten  Image  mit Paragon  HDD Manager löschen 
und komplett Neu erstellen    wieder Neu in mehrere LW aufteile
Formatieren mit aktiveren   check digit to verify einschalten  ,
wenn da keine Neuen Fehler kommen könnte alles in Ordnung sein ?
 so würde ich erst mal vor gehen ..
No Level Formatieren   oder weg  schmeißen    kann man  immer noch machen wenn das  alles nicht hilft .


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Macht die HDD irgendwelche komischen Geräusche beim Zugriff, oder klingt die normal?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (17. Oktober 2019)

@colormix: ein Screenshot dieser ominösen Fehler ist unabdingbar.
Im Übrigen liest CDI nur die von der HDD gespeicherten SMART Werte aus.

Well  its many a day I travelled,a hundred miles or more,
But I/O errors on a smart screenshot sure I never saw before...


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Oktober 2019)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Das was Du meinst ist eine LowLevel Formatierung .


Eine Low Level Formatierung kann heutzutage nur der Hersteller machen, da nur er die defekten Sektoren kennt und diese beim Ersteinrichten der Spuren ausblendet.

Eine "Langsam Formatierung" überschreibt einfach jeden als funktionierend bekannten Cluster.


----------



## -FA- (19. Oktober 2019)

Also Geräusche sind eig keine wahrzunehmen, da sind meine anderen Festplatten lauter.


----------



## colormix (19. Oktober 2019)

Die Geräusche damit  ist gemeint ein  oft auftretendes klackern z.b. beim Booten oder laden von Daten .

Immer noch nicht repariert ?


----------



## c1i (19. Oktober 2019)

Was soll die Frage? 



> Geräusche sind eig keine wahrzunehmen


----------

